# Horse portrait DONE



## chanda95

Started today. 

11x14.

Graphite.


----------



## TerryCurley

Looking forward to seeing this develop. What I see I really like.


----------



## chanda95

Thanks. I hope it turns out to be as simple and straightforward as I think it will. Horses are my easiest and favorite subject.


----------



## chanda95

A wee bit farther along today but not much. Started the mane but it has a long long ways to go to look right. There is also a considerable amount of work left to be done on the shoulder..it will get there.


----------



## chanda95

Still have a lot to do in the neck and mane area..but today's progress.


----------



## TerryCurley

Looking real good.


----------



## chanda95

Thank you. I worked all lunch hour and this is as far as I got..lol..not too far.


----------



## TerryCurley

An hour isn't much time. It's coming along.


----------



## chanda95

I still have the mane and neck to do but at least I have started moving on to the fun stuff!


----------



## Michael Graves

Wow...this is awesome Chanda! You are killing it! I love it!


----------



## chanda95

Thank you! I thought I would take it home over the weekend and work on it but THAT didn't happen so I brought it back to work and was able to get some more done at lunch.


----------



## chanda95

YAY!! I finally got to work on it again!


----------



## chanda95

So only a little bit has been done..I need to kick myself in gear and finish this.


----------



## TerryCurley

Consider yourself kicked. It's coming out so nice, but you have a lot going on in your life. It's understandable that it has to take a back seat to a flood in your home.


----------



## just

I'm thinking that is either a blue or grey roan but it is hard to tell in black and white. Am I close?


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> I'm thinking that is either a blue or grey roan but it is hard to tell in black and white. Am I close?


It's a buckskin but I could see where you would get that. It is hard to tell in black and white and I thought initially about doing it in color but didn't. She didn't ask for color. I do hope to work a little bit more on the value shifts and the mane once I get everything where I want it.


----------



## just

I can see that it's a buckskin. I was not able to see the dark legs and tale. Great drawing.


----------



## Michael Graves

Awesome detail Chanda...You bad!


----------



## chanda95

Thanks guys! There is still so much to do on it but I won't get to touch it until Tuesday of next week. So this is the last update for a while.


----------



## TerryCurley

It's wonderful Chanda.


----------



## chanda95

Back at it. Deepening shadow is next!


----------



## TerryCurley

Already he looks so alive.


----------



## just

You have grown a lot. Taking the time you need with your work. I think that you have a profound sense of art and know how to proceed with your own style. You are definitely one of the best.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> You have grown a lot. Taking the time you need with your work. I think that you have a profound sense of art and know how to proceed with your own style. You are definitely one of the best.


Thank you so much. That means a lot to me. I try to absorb what I am told about my work and learn from my mistakes and pick up from what I see others doing and incorporate it into my own work. I am proud of what I do but I also like to look at my drawings and ask myself what I can do to make it better next time. The only way to get better is to keep working at it. 

I think slowing down and not getting in a rush has absolutely been one of the best things I have done for my drawings.


----------



## TerryCurley

I'm trying to take more time with my work also. Using oil has helped me there. I need to wait often between sections of the painting so it dries enough to work on the next part. During the waiting it's sitting on my desk looking at me and makes me think how can I make it better. Though with painting when you put the paint on the palette you want to use it up before it dries so it naturally goes faster than pencil work. I try to put as little paint on the palette as possible at any given time.


----------



## chanda95

I just need to add the signature. Crappy picture taken with a cell phone but it's all I have with me right now. It looks better in real life.


----------



## TerryCurley

My pictures never look as good in photos as in real life. I don't have a good camera. As I said on your page he is looking right at me and I can hear him saying "Hi There", with his nose just ever so slightly rippled to the side. You have captured his essence and personality. I love it.


----------



## chanda95

Thank you! I have a great camera but it's so big that lugging it around isn't an option. :-( I will have to take my drawing home tonight and try to get a nice picture of it. Natural light is best but it's so windy out today I don't know if I will be able to manage that. It's for a teenage girl so I think it should go over fairly well.


----------



## cjm1972

Really well done chanda, horses really are beautiful animals, I'm sure she will really love it.


----------



## just

He is looking to see if he recognizes me. Wonderful job. Sarge wouldn't let him get near me.


----------



## chanda95

Thanks guys! I was able to get a better picture of it. She loved it.


----------



## SherylG

Absolutely beautiful! You've certainly got talent! Thanks for the WIP. Always interesting to see and a good way to learn!


----------



## chanda95

Thank you! I love WIP threads. It doesn't matter whose. Watching a piece evolve from the beginning to the end just draws appeals to me. I like to see the progression and you are so right..it's a fantastic way to learn.


----------

